# LED strips



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The led strip light over my kitchen area has started flickering on a segment - just 3 of the leds out of total of 20-odd.

Do these things come as a single sealed unit, or can the individual segments be changed out?

Paul


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure on the exact model of lamp fitted but they normally come complete.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Paul, 
These lights come in strips and you need to replace the whole length. They are not cheap. Cheers Baz.............


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have bought 10 strips of these from china and am down to the last two. They flicker for a while then die. the process seems to accelerate down the strip though not in order. They also got a lot dimmer over time. However I am a fulltimer and these are on sometimes 18 hours a day. The do go in groups of 3 LEDS. The one in my bathroom is still the original and is as bright as the day I bought it. Guess they are great for occasional use but not Full time usage.

$5.75 (£3.83 or £1.41 each) for 2 off 48 Led strips. Free Delivery

Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I found out why my LED's failed so fast. I had them connected directly to the battery (via a fuse).

I have now ordered one of these and a new batch of LEDS. 
LED regulator

The knackered LED's do look like they are burnt out....

Karl


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Well done Grommet

running my strips off solar has been a bit

vorsprung durch buggered


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Or you can visit Maplins and put a resistor in line to control current.
Cost 10p simples.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

dikyenfo said:


> Or you can visit Maplins and put a resistor in line to control current.
> Cost 10p simples.


Simply wrong. When your batteries get low you will have even dimmer lights. A regulator is the best bet as then you will have the same brightness of lights no matter what the voltage on the input.
Plus it wont' protect your LED's from any spikes or surges. The voltage range between batteries on charge and at 60% if quite a bit and you will need to use a resistor suitable for the highest end of this range.

Also when your pump switches on the voltage will drop and your lights will dim with a resistor. With a regulator the lights will remain the same brightness.

Lots more reasons not to use the resistor method but those are the main ones.

The only upside to the resistor method is its cheap...

I will be going with the proper regulator to ensure consistent and protected light source. One regulator at 70 Watts will handle all the LEDs in my van and at £25 It is worth the price IMHO.

Karl


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

FWIW, I mentioned my initial issue to my dealer (Todds) when it was in for some service work. Twenty quid fitted for the replacement Autotrail unit.


----------

